

Wavii - Not stealth enough - zemaj
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/21/time-to-meet-wavii-the-super-stealth-super-awesome-startup-based-in-seattle/#comment-1168811

======
mark_l_watson
Automatic generation of interesting thing to read?

While I believe in the tech of statistical NLP, I question whether the quality
of news articles automatically generated from other news and social media will
be all that interesting.

I spend about 3 to 4 hours a week reading through Twitter, HN, and Reddit:
half is to waste time in an enjoyable way and half is to find interesting
articles to read, new useful projects, etc.

For me, Twitter is the most targeted because I follow people into the same
tech that I am into. I also have several blogs I follow closely. A big part of
it is enjoying authors' online personalities and having occasional email
dialogs.

Can an automated system replace part of this experience? I don't think so.

What automated systems can do is cluster reading material and make good
recommendations - but this is different than what (it sounds like) Wavii is
trying to do.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Imagine if all your twitter data was tagged by content and author and there
was an easy, even automatic way to find new followers based on those tags.
Seems like it could add value on top of twitter, given the right number of
users.

~~~
mark_l_watson
You may be right about that.

------
languagehacker
The real power of an application like this would be aggregating real-time news
events as they unfold and creating news stories from real-time tweets, blog
posts, and other social media. Instead of just clustering together topics,
being able to "read" a large amount of sources and generate a summary would
actually be very useful. Unfortunately, I think that it ignores a lot of very
difficult problems in natural language processing and computational
linguistics. It will likely have a few homeruns, but peter out as it hits an
accuracy wall.

